# Xbox 360 Save game recovery



## DrKiLLJoY

Today i wanted to remove a corrupted Profile, and choose to delete profile and items. Afterwards i figured out that this meant the xbox deleted all my saved games. Now i'm desperately trying to find a way to recover my deleted saved games.

Does anyone know a way to recover deleted files from an xbox 360 HDD?


----------



## aurelius2000

Sorry to say but i dont even know if Xbox has software to recover that information.


----------



## georgia619

My son did the same thing...I'm searching for a recovery program. Not much out there, unfortunately. If there are any ideas I would love to hear them.

Thanks


----------



## Redeye3323

Welcome to TSF both Georgia619 and DrKILLJoY.

Was it an xbox live profile which you lost as I believe you can recover the gamertag using live. The problem is that this will not replace all of your savegames.

In the future, if you are trying to remove a profile, go on the sign-in menu and you can do it from there I think...


----------



## Elvenleader3

Hey DrKILLJoY,

I hate to say but there isn't a way to recover your saved files. May I suggest next time before you delete make sure you are deleting only what you want to delete.


----------



## Redeye3323

elvenleader3 said:


> Hey DrKILLJoY,
> 
> I hate to say but there isn't a way to recover your saved files. May I suggest next time before you delete make sure you are deleting only what you want to delete.


Welcome to TSF elvenleader3.

I think your right, I did a google search but there was no softwere to download that would do the trick.

I sorry to say but you are going to have to start from scratch, I know it must be very horrible for you {- I had a gameboy which corrupted the save cause it just switched off when I was saving, I wasn't a happy bunny as I was nearing the good bit and had spent many hours on that game.


----------



## Elvenleader3

To prevent this from happening you might want to buy a memory card and store any important game files.Hope this helps.:smile:


----------



## georgia619

Thanks for your help guys. It was an accident on a 12 year olds part. It wasnt his profile but all his save games. I appreciate the feedback though.


----------



## Elvenleader3

Oh well accidents happen.


----------



## Lettuphant

elvenleader3 said:


> To prevent this from happening you might want to buy a memory card and store any important game files.Hope this helps.:smile:


Turns out not! I had to recover a Gamertag which was on a memory unit, and as there wasn't a way of choosing to download to the HDD I had to erase the profile from the MU first.

I hit Up once instead of twice & managed to delete Profile & Data! I was pissed, because I had 3 Borderlands characters with great weapons on there, and a save of Bayonetta partially through Hard mode.

Little did I know that the git had trawled the HDD & erased all save-games from there, too. That's right, press one button by mistake & with no confirmation it will erase all your saves on unrelated media. Four years of progress gone, and my one much-loved Mass Effect character I was going to start ME2 with next week.


----------



## Redeye3323

Lettuphant said:


> Turns out not! I had to recover a Gamertag which was on a memory unit, and as there wasn't a way of choosing to download to the HDD I had to erase the profile from the MU first.
> 
> I hit Up once instead of twice & managed to delete Profile & Data! I was pissed, because I had 3 Borderlands characters with great weapons on there, and a save of Bayonetta partially through Hard mode.
> 
> Little did I know that the git had trawled the HDD & erased all save-games from there, too. That's right, press one button by mistake & with no confirmation it will erase all your saves on unrelated media. Four years of progress gone, and my one much-loved Mass Effect character I was going to start ME2 with next week.


Welcome to TSF.

I feel for you mate, all that effort which went to waste. If mine was all deleated I would be soo peed off, especially as I had complete ME1 twice with one saving the council and one not to see how it will unfold in the next game...

Microsoft doesn't take into account human error and this was a grave mistake, just look at the amount of peed-off people who accidently deleated their saves cause it didn't explain clearly and/or it didn't ask confirmation first :4-thatsba


----------



## Lettuphant

found this on an Xbox-scene forum, I will try it when I get a transfer cable from MS (upgrading to an Elite atm):
---------------------
The latest version 2.11 of the Datel Xport software now supports undelete on Xbox 360 memory cards, hard disks and image files.

Get it from the support page on www.codejunkies.com (click "support" top left, change the drop downs to "Xbox 360" and "Xport 360").

To use the software you will need to connect your memory card/HDD to your PC. Do this with either the Xport dock, Xsata dock, Transfer cable, or if you have a Max Memory card put your SD in the USB adaptor and plug that in. Windows only.
----------------------------
I'll let everyone here know how that works out


----------



## Redeye3323

Welcome to TSF Lettuphant.

If it does work then that is excellant and I would like to hear how it turns out to be.


----------



## Elvenleader3

Lettuphant,

It seems as if you did the same exact thing as DrKILLJoY and georgia619 did. What I recommend if the memory card idea doesn't work, take some time before hitting the delete button. Take a pause, make sure you are pressing the right button.

Hope this works.


----------



## GamingInferno

hey quick question to all that read this is there a way to transfer game saves from one xbox to another because i transfered all my stuff off a xbox i started on and well i didnt grab the saves is there a way to do that on live or is the way to save all the saves to a memory card and do it that way

All the saves are still on the other xbox


----------



## icebelowzero

Your not alone, I accidentally deleted my fallout 3 files.....15mb game save file with over 500 hours. Luckily, I found my backup...however I lost 20 hours of game time.


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey GamingInferno, Welcome to TSF,

You will need a Hard-Drive transfer kit and then follow the link below...

http://support.xbox.com/support/en/us/nxe/hardware/accessories/storage/harddrivetransferkit.aspx

Hope this helps,
Redeye

P.S. I would be very annoyed if that happened icebelowzero, but what can you do to stop it :/


----------



## Laxer

Thank you for the comment ColourOfHappy.

We appreciate all feedback on our posts.To provide an accurate answer to this thread....

Xbox harddrives are in the format FATX.

If you have ever done any formatting you would know that the main ones used are FAT 16/32 and NTFS.

Automatic recovery tools usually only work with _popular_ formats. FATX not being one of those....

It is also against the Xbox Live T&C to tamper with information regardless of if it is doing any harm.

Just so that I don't get too long winded...

*No, you cannot recover deleted information off your xbox harddrive.*

When playing long games like Fallout, elderscrolls, dead island, etc always have backups of your saves!

Microsoft now offers you the ability to format flash drives and use them for xbox memory. I suggest backing up information every so often.

They also offer cloud servers to backup information.Seeing as this thread is out of date... (new dashboard updates etc)

*It is now closed!*

If you have a similar problem please create a new thread! :thumb:


----------



## Lettuphant

*Yes, you can recover deleted saves from your Xbox*

I purchased a Datel memory card reader, which allowed me to go through the deleted files and recover them. I got my Mass Effect character back the next week, fortunately 

They also do a kit which connects to a hard drive, so you could do the same thing. Of course, this is dependant on those sectors not being rewritten, so if you have files you are desperate to get back after an accidental erase, *stop using the device immediately* so that you don't overwrite them.


----------



## Laxer

Lettuphant said:


> *Yes, you can recover deleted saves from your Xbox*
> 
> I purchased a Datel memory card reader, which allowed me to go through the deleted files and recover them. I got my Mass Effect character back the next week, fortunately
> 
> They also do a kit which connects to a hard drive, so you could do the same thing. Of course, this is dependant on those sectors not being rewritten, so if you have files you are desperate to get back after an accidental erase, *stop using the device immediately* so that you don't overwrite them.


Did you delete the profile?

When you delete the profile you have an option to delete just it or it and all the content...

If you deleted just it you would be able to recover the data....

Might still need to be rehashed/signed...

Where did you find the save at? (file path)


----------



## mysterymojo8

Lettuphant said:


> *Yes, you can recover deleted saves from your Xbox*
> 
> I purchased a Datel memory card reader, which allowed me to go through the deleted files and recover them. I got my Mass Effect character back the next week, fortunately
> 
> They also do a kit which connects to a hard drive, so you could do the same thing. Of course, this is dependant on those sectors not being rewritten, so if you have files you are desperate to get back after an accidental erase, *stop using the device immediately* so that you don't overwrite them.


I recently updated my xbox slim with the new xbox live dashboard when they released the cloud update a month or two ago. When I turned my xbox back on, all my profiles and data were gone. I called live support and they ran me through some steps to see if the data was still there and it didnt work. They said I had a corrupted file on my hard drive. i know i can download my profile to get that back but i had 4 years of game data wiped. Do you think this or another method might work to get the lost data back? Is there any way I would be able to remove just the single corrupt file? Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## nucl3arsnke

Lettuphant said:


> *Yes, you can recover deleted saves from your Xbox*
> 
> I purchased a Datel memory card reader, which allowed me to go through the deleted files and recover them. I got my Mass Effect character back the next week, fortunately
> 
> They also do a kit which connects to a hard drive, so you could do the same thing. Of course, this is dependant on those sectors not being rewritten, so if you have files you are desperate to get back after an accidental erase, *stop using the device immediately* so that you don't overwrite them.



Dear Lettuphant,

Please, please write back to me. I found your post (pasted in below) by Googling because I just accidentally deleted my Mass Effect 2 character.

It's looking pretty grim right now, and your post is the only hope I've got. Can you please let me know where you got the Datel memory card reader, and what software you used to do the recovery?

Sincerely,
B (nucl3arsnke here and on Xbox Live- of course I won't be on Xbox until I get this sorted out!)

PS- I tried to just message you, but since I just found this forum and signed up, I guess I can't do that yet.


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey nucl3arsnke, Welcome to TSF,

I dropped Lettuphant a PM for you so hopefully, he will respond soon.

If he doesn't however (after say 2/3 days), I'll go ahead and try to assist you (through researching the issue).

Thanks,
-Redeye


----------



## Misterbanksiii

I also accidentally deleted all my game saves on my Xbox 360 Slim by deleting a gamertag and hitting "erase profile and data?" (thinking it would delete only data relevant to the currently pulled up profile..not *everything*!).

Luckily, I have not played anything since, so the data hopefully has not been overwritten.

I'm looking at this transfer kit New USB HDD Hard Drive Data Transfer Cable Kit for XBox 360 slim Black | eBay

Thoughts? Suggestions? Alternate ideas? Sitting down and popping in Mass Effect 3 at 12:30 am, fresh from GameStop, was not NEARLY the experience I had hoped to be having that evening. :nonono:


----------



## Captain Max D

Does the Datel Memory Card Reader work for an Xbox 360 Kinect with the built in hard drive? I was playing Assassin's Creed: Revelations and was doing The Lost Archive, but I didn't want it to save at that moment so I went to it and deleted it, but it deleted The Lost Archive and the main story mode. I immediately went to the home screen and checked my storage, but it wasn't there. I then turned it off. Can that be recovered?


----------



## Captain Max D

I have a Xbox 360 Kinect with the built in hard drive. I was playing Assassin's Creed: Revelations and was doing The Lost Archive, but I didn't want it to save at that moment so I went to it and deleted it, but it deleted The Lost Archive and the main story mode. I immediately went to the home screen and checked my storage, but it wasn't there. I then turned it off. Can that be recovered?


----------



## nucl3arsnke

It's so weird to read your message, because EXACTLY the same thing happened to me a couple of months back. (In fact, for a second when I read it, I thought it was a post I had made!) And I kept doubting myself and wondering if I had, in fact, actually deleted the main game by accident because I couldn't find any other reports of this problem on the Internet, but now I guess it did really happen.

Unfortunately, I never got my AC: Revelations main game back. However, I DID re-load the main game after it happened, creating a new "nucl3arsnke" game in my listing for single-player story-mode, so, if you haven't done that, maybe there's still hope?

PLEASE NOTE THAT EVERYTHING THAT FOLLOWS IS BASED ON THE ASSUMPTION THAT YOUR XBOX DOES INDEED HAVE AN ACTUAL HARD DRIVE. (I think the 4 GB model only has flash memory.)

The recovery solution that I used to solve a different problem that I had had upthread was the Xbox hard drive transfer cable and a Windows program called FATXplorer. It's a paid program, but a good one (it saved my Commander Shepard!), and I think they still have a free trial available.

(I also tried XPort360 and XPlorer360, btw, which are free, and also seemed like okay programs, but the were never able to fetch the full directory listing for my 250 GB Xbox HDD without hanging. Maybe they would work for a smaller hard drive?)

I DID also have a look at my Xbox hard drive using the transfer cable and and FATXplorer after losing my AC:Revelations. I saw two games in the Revelations folder in my account, named something like AC_Revelations_1A and AC_Revelations_1B. I'm PRETTY certain those referred to my main game and Lost Archive game, respectively, but it was hard to tell since they had the same file sizes. Just as a baseline comparison, I also had a look at my SO's games, and he had the exact same two file names with the same file sizes, even though at that point my main game was at 0% completion and his was at 100%. However, as I said, when it happened to me, I (somewhat foolishly) loaded up the main game again, and that likely created a new file with the exact same name, potentially even overwriting the old one (if it had still been there and simply been marked for deletion). Also, I was unable to find anything similarly named anywhere else, so I don't think it got moved to a trash folder or anything.

My recommendation is to get a transfer cable (if you don't have one already) and look into FATXplorer. You MIGHT still find your game still on the hard drive, just marked for deletion, and if that's the case, FATXplorer should allow you to UNmark it for deletion and let you see and use it again.

I'll try to check the forum again once later today and again later this week in case you respond with questions; I know how horrible it is to lose hours of "work" that way!


----------



## nucl3arsnke

@RedEye3323

I just realized I never posted a reply back to thank you for your time, so, thank you!

(As described in my above post about Assassin's Creed: Revelations, I did actually get my Mass Effect 2 save back later that night thanks to the xbox hard drive transfer cable and a PC program called FATXplorer.)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Hi,

When posting on a problem please create a new thread so we do not get confused.


----------

